

Hipset Boost: A little app we made to help you get subscribers on YouTube - schlichtm
http://blog.hipset.com/boost-the-best-way-to-get-youtube-subscribers/

======
dechols
This is evil.

Please don't force users to do something they can already choose to do.

~~~
schlichtm
The best use for this is if you wanted to have content, other than your usual
content, that is exclusive to fans that specifically subscribe to you on
YouTube.

------
wtracy
If the exclusive video is hosted on YouTube, I'm struggling to understand what
sort of API Hipset is using to control access.

------
tshadwell
Why do you embed the video anyway? Wouldn't it make more sense to insert the
video /after/ the user has subscribed?

------
schlichtm
Direct link to the app: <http://boost.hipset.com>

------
rsingla
I can't stop myself from reading this as Hipster Boost. Take that for what you
will.

------
maddddddddddddd
how to get more subscribers: don't let people watch your videos. #GENIOUS

~~~
schlichtm
This isn't something you should do for every video. That would definitely
stunt your growth.

Boost is something you should use once and a while with the specific purpose
of converting your existing fans on other social networks to subscribers on
YouTube.

------
edwardunknown
Yeeeaaah... you know what happens, I don't watch the video. Maybe this is a
good idea but I'll never find out.

